# Fachgeschäft für Radsport- bzw. MTB-Bekleidung in HH



## schueszel (2. Januar 2016)

Moinsens,

Ich suche ein wie im Betreff beschriebenes Geschäft, in dem ich zB MTB-Schuhe für Plattformpedale (NICHT Klickies) finde, zB Five Ten (5/10, 5.10 oder wie auch immer). Bei Sport Scheck, Sport Karstadt oder Fahrrad Marcks finde ich nur die Schuhe für Klickies, die mir nicht zusagen.

Gruß

Jan


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hasardeur (7. Januar 2016)

Online kaufen. Die 5.10-Größen entsprechen sehr gut den deutschen Größen, also nix eine oder halbe Nummer größer. Im Notfall zwei Größen kaufen und eine zurück schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Online kaufen. Die 5.10-Größen entsprechen sehr gut den deutschen Größen, also nix eine oder halbe Nummer größer. Im Notfall zwei Größen kaufen und eine zurück schicken.



Sehe ich leider für Hamburg was Bikesachen angeht auch so....


----------



## marco312 (10. Januar 2016)

BOC ist auch immer eine gute Möglichkeit aber immer vorher nach dem online Preis suchen und um diesen an der Kasse bitten, bekommt man immer.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Januar 2016)

Seit wann führt BOC 5.10? Ich habe den Eindruck, die können Urban, Race und XC, aber alles jenseits von 120 mm Federweg ist denen fremd und daher auch Plattformpedal und passende Schuhe. Gute Klick-Schuhe kann man da manchmal günstig erstehen, aber das war es dann auch.


----------



## haga67 (10. Januar 2016)

Epic Cycles ist ein kleiner feiner Laden in Hamburg und auf MTB spezialisiert. 
Dort hat sich meine Frau neulich 5.10 gekauft. Er hat aber nur Einzelstücke.
Ein Besuch bei Hendrik lohnt sich aber immer.

http://www.epiccycles.de


----------



## schueszel (10. Januar 2016)

Noch ein Anlass, wieder bei Epic Cycles reinzuschauen: Mein Fully bräuchte mal ne Wartung. 

Ich würde mir die Schuhe, gerne aber auch alles andere, was ich zu fürs Bike und zum biken haben möchte, vor Ort kaufen, und nicht alles übers Internet. Deshalb wollte ich auch noch mal bei Sport Scheck im Sale nach Wanderschuhen schauen, die zum biken taugen könnten. Wichtig ist mir, die Schuhe probieren zu können. Übers Internet kaufen, probieren und bei Nichtgefallen zurück schicken finde ich nicht so toll.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

